# Cant post youtube vids anymore



## anhedonia (Jan 20, 2010)

Youtube vids arent showing up any more and Im not able to post them either. All I get is a big blank square with a small square in the upper left corner. What the hell does that mean?


----------



## swisherking (Jan 20, 2010)

[youtube]r9xXTN6ZX1Y&hl[/youtube] 
did this work?


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope. Same thing.


----------



## swisherking (Jan 20, 2010)

what skin are you using?


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 20, 2010)

The green one???


----------



## shtott (Jan 20, 2010)

you need to check your flash player and java are all up to date and you may have to check you antivirus and popup settings i know it is fucking effort but


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 20, 2010)

I can see the youtube vids


----------

